# SIG - Possible GSR Slide defect ?



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

Owners of the older Revolution 1911 GSR's might want to check their slides for a nasty defect I found on the gun I bought.

The defect's damage will show up on the Rear section of the Guide rod . Look carefully at the base of the guide rod and see if you see two deep dimples hammered into what should be a flat guide rod stop. The dimples should be on both sides -right and left [ if your slide has the defect ].

What I am calling a defect is really NOT in a technical sense. It is more of a lack of properly finishing this area of the slide causing the problem. It will eventually tear up your rear section of the guide rod with time.

If your guide rod shows these dimples into the metal, check to see if this rear section is not also bent a little.

Now for the cause: Check the SLIDE, near the rails at the front of the gun. Look at the section that slams into the guide rod's rear plate...........see if you find a small raised square area on what should be a flat surface that hits the guide rod. It will be only a few thousnadths of an inch "high", but that's all it takes to do the damage. I am wondering if my gun just missed a finishing process or is all of the older 1911's cursed with this problem??? You can hold the rear of the guide rod up to the slide and manually mate the two surfaces to see how and why a high spot would do some damage.

Curious to see if anyone else has this problem ??

JF.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't own one, but I'll be checking the range rental tomorrow to see if it is there.


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Sucklead,
I am just wondering how many guns slipped through this way. It has the very real potential of weakening the guide rod and eventually breaking it while shooting.

In a defensive handgun, this could be fatal !

I had to replace my guide rod because the defect also caused the rear tabs [ that stratal around the barrel] to be bent slightly.

This condition could exist in many guns............and just no one has noticed or thought the guide rod should look that way with square dimples pounded into them. Instead of spending a lot of money "shipping" the weapon back to SIG and fighting with them to fix the problem [ since I am not the original owner ] I opted to break out the old Dremil. In used a tiny diamond bit to smooth out the raised square "boxes" left on this section of the slide. I do NOT recommend anyone else attempting this repair. Please send your gun to a gunsmith that has the proper tools or back to the factory.

On the other side - both my Colts have perfectly smooth surfaces contacting the guide rod "flats".

JF.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, the one at work didn't have it, but I was informed that it is recent addition to the rentals, also.

Sig seems to have some issues like that. I was talking about my sick P226 to some customers, over the course of time this has been happening, and apparently I am not the only one with the issue. It seems their early models with the nitron finish have the issue, and apparently the nitron finish was originally too harsh for the guns. So Sig needs to investigate these things before really using them.


----------

